# Believe it or not



## Lawman60 (May 17, 2010)

Over the years I've seen some pretty bizarre things out in nature, but today was one of those once in a life time deals! I was driving north on Warner Rd in NE Trumbull county. I was coming to the intersection of State Rt 305 out near Hartford. As I slowed almost to a stop, something banged onto the top of my car. It was load enough to give me quite a start! I got out to find a white sucker of about 15 inches on the ground behind the car. I could clearly see where it had dented my car top. Yes, you guessed it... I then watched a mature bald eagle land in a dead snag across the intersection. I have no idea where it picked off the sucker, but the sucker was still slightly alive. There are railroad tracks just a few yards east at that intersection and I pulled over onto the track bed to shoot a picture of the eagle, than went about my business. I drove maybe 2 or 3 miles when I thought I should go back and get a picture of the sucker as well. Less than 10 minuets had passed, but both the sucker and the eagle was gone. I've hit a deer with my truck, a number of raccoons, possums, and rabbits over the years, but this was the first time I've been hit my a freakin fish! Just had to tell someone!!! LMAO!


----------



## buckzye11 (Jul 16, 2009)

That sure doesn't happen everyday! not many people have fish falling from the sky landing on the car


----------



## thephildo0916 (Mar 4, 2009)

That is a hilarious story!


----------



## bountyhunter (Apr 28, 2004)

call your insurence carrier see if your covered?? lol


----------



## mrphish42 (Jan 24, 2008)

John.....Now that you have lived long enough to have a hard time seeing back over the PILE of years behind ya.......I'm very/very sure that these words are some you have heard more than once...."ONLY YOU", JOHN....."ONLY YOU"..............Thanks for your delightful "TAIL" of woe...I mean "TALE" of woe....


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

That is a great story!
I once "bumped" into a doe that jumped off a bank in front of my truck just at first light. I almost got stopped just before impact but it was enough of an impact to send the doe skidding across the icey, snow covered roadway to the grassy roadside. Since I was stopped, I got out and looked to see if it had been hurt. Fortunately, it was running wide open across the adjacent field and there was not damage to it-or thankfully, my truck bumper.


----------



## fishinnick (Feb 19, 2011)

Wow! That's hilarious! There's a little creek through there called Yankee Run or something, that's probably where the sucker came from...


----------



## Lawman60 (May 17, 2010)

mrphish42 said:


> John.....Now that you have lived long enough to have a hard time seeing back over the PILE of years behind ya.......I'm very/very sure that these words are some you have heard more than once...."ONLY YOU", JOHN....."ONLY YOU"..............Thanks for your delightful "TAIL" of woe...I mean "TALE" of woe....


You got that right buddy...you sound just like my mother! lol


----------



## DontForgetTheDrainPlug (Mar 3, 2010)

WOW!!! That's real close to me and I go by there all the time. I've been watching out for deer lately while driving.....but I guess now I have to watch for fish falling from the sky too. :B


----------



## eyecatchum2 (Mar 30, 2010)

maybe thats how steelhead fever catches all his fish.


----------



## Steelhead Fever (Dec 31, 2009)

That is crazy, You must have been confused for a minute! That eagle is really pretty too!


----------



## Tokugawa (Apr 29, 2008)

Great story! Excellent pic!


----------



## slaughtereyez (Jul 13, 2009)

great syory and great pic to go along with it!...that eagle looks pissed!!!...I wonder how far he would have followed you, if you would have taken the fish with you or sat it on the top of your car!


----------



## bdawg (Apr 14, 2009)

Great fish story! The only place I could think of that ever happening is in Alaska! Of course, up there, it would be a 20lb salmon dropping on you! Next, you'll be telling us a river otter stole a huge catfish from your stringer!


----------



## timcat69 (Nov 14, 2008)

bdawg said:


> Great fish story! The only place I could think of that ever happening is in Alaska! Of course, up there, it would be a 20lb salmon dropping on you! Next, you'll be telling us a river otter stole a huge catfish from your stringer!


That's a possibility at Clendening. There's a family of 5 otters there. I've seen them twice in the last two years. Their proficiency at catching shad is amazing.


----------



## leupy (Feb 12, 2007)

This story has made my day, I am sure to tell it several times today. Maybe I need a life.


----------



## crazypoultry (May 18, 2009)

I would love to hear the call to the insurance company on this one


----------



## bpittman00 (Dec 6, 2011)

awesome!!!!


----------



## monkfish (Apr 3, 2010)

If that were a dream how would you analyze it? lol


----------



## Wow (May 17, 2010)

And all these years you thought you needed tackle. I think it's a sign, John. Great story--Tim......................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................


----------



## Lawman60 (May 17, 2010)

Wow said:


> And all these years you thought you needed tackle. I think it's a sign, John. Great story--Tim......................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................
> View attachment 52321


NO! NO! NO! You NEED tackle! "Remember, I build rods for a living Tim!"


----------



## fishngolf (Jul 18, 2009)

Nice bald eagle picture you got. Ive been seeing more and more of them too lately. At the right place at the right time I guess.


----------



## Ruminator (Apr 6, 2004)

LOL! Wow John! Sweet pic and story.
You've put in your time as a law officer, how would you have responded to the guy who called it in for a police report?!
Of course by the time you arrive theres probably no eagle around, and even if there is...


----------



## Bulldawg (Dec 3, 2007)

Neat story , definitely a once in a lifetime thing !!!! I saw one deer hunting saturday morning in tuscarawas county near sugarcreek . I was sneaking through a bedding area on top of a very big ridge when I heard a large bird pitch out of a tree close by . Actually thought it was a turkey , but when I looked out it was a bald eagle . Probably one of the neatest things I have ever seen . It was snowing pretty good and I had an excellent view of the surrounding hillsides and with all that combined it was one heck of a sight .


----------



## Stuhly (Jul 6, 2009)

Thats Awsome John. Like to hear you explain that to your Insurance Company!!! LOL


----------



## DontForgetTheDrainPlug (Mar 3, 2010)

I know this thread is almost 1 1/2 years old BUT Hey Lawman.....I think I saw your bald eagle today. There was one sitting in the dead tree on the NW side of the Warner RD/305 intersection.....beside the RR tracks....had to stop on 305 to be sure....but yep it was a bald eagle just sitting up there checking things out.....maybe looking for his lost sucker.


----------



## Lawman60 (May 17, 2010)

DontForgetTheDrainPlug said:


> I know this thread is almost 1 1/2 years old BUT Hey Lawman.....I think I saw your bald eagle today. There was one sitting in the dead tree on the NW side of the Warner RD/305 intersection.....beside the RR tracks....had to stop on 305 to be sure....but yep it was a bald eagle just sitting up there checking things out.....maybe looking for his lost sucker.



That just has to be the same bird. Did you happen to catch a picture? I know that they're no longer on the endangered list, but it's till awe inspiring to see one. It really is a magnificent animal, no mater how many times I see one, I'm always awe struck. Thanks for your reporting this my friend!
John


----------



## Hetfieldinn (May 17, 2004)

I used to fish Mosquito lake a lot from '04-09. I'd see bald eagles just about every time out. There's numerous 'nesting pairs' around the lake.

http://www.dnr.state.oh.us/Home/wil...andingPage/BaldEagle/tabid/19238/Default.aspx

http://www.vindy.com/news/2013/jan/09/christmas-bird-count-showed--bald-eagles/?mobile


----------



## DontForgetTheDrainPlug (Mar 3, 2010)

Lawman60 said:


> That just has to be the same bird. Did you happen to catch a picture? I know that they're no longer on the endangered list, but it's till awe inspiring to see one. It really is a magnificent animal, no mater how many times I see one, I'm always awe struck. Thanks for your reporting this my friend!
> John


No I didn't get a picture....was already nervous enough about stopping on 305 just west of the tracks....wasn't sure if any traffic coming behind me could see me because of the little hill............

I'd guess it was the same one too...unless that tree is a popular spot for picking up suckers  

I also saw one flying the other day while driving down rte 7 ...just north of where Bradley Brownlee ends on 7.....what an awesome sight.....first thought it was a turkey vulture, but instead of the red head noticed the white head, then the white tail


----------



## set-the-drag (Jan 13, 2013)

That there is a sign of good luck many fish are coming for you this year my man a blessing from the king of all fishermen


----------



## set-the-drag (Jan 13, 2013)

Go to ladue they are like gulls there it unbelievable


----------

